# Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?



## _Heisenberg_ (9. Januar 2018)

*Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde!

Ich weiss, ein weiteres Anliegen was bestimmt irgendwo hier und da schon mal diskutiert und beantwortet  wurde. Bitte um Gnade!

Im Rahmen eines Austausches meiner EVGA 1080 FTW schickt mir der Hersteller eine neue  EVGA 1080 Ti FE Edition zu?

An dieser Stelle schon mal ganz nett.

Mein derzeitiges Netzteil ist das Cooler Master VS Series V550.

Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Weitere Komponenten:

Als CPU ist eine AMD Ryzen 1070 auf 3,9 Ghz unterwegs mit Team Group @3333 Mhz, 8 Lüftern, Nzxt x62 , 2x SSD und 1x HDD.

Falls ja, dann welches 650 Watt Netzteil wäre zu empfehlen Seasonic, EVGA?

Ich Danke schon mal im Voraus  und bin gespannt auf euere Erfahrungen/Antworten.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Nabend, ist es dieses hier: Corsair VS Series VS550 (Rev. 2.0) 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?!?


----------



## _Heisenberg_ (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*


Nein, es ist dieses hier:


Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Icuk73 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Jo. das interessiert mich auch. Bin auch wegen einer ti am überlegen (hab ein be quiet Straight Power 10 500 CM)
(hab zwar schon ein bisschen recherchiert -> YouTube, danach paßt es ohne weiteres weiter, aber mich würde mal die Fachmeinung hier interessieren)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Dann könnt ihr beide eure Netzteile behalten 

@ Heisenberg: Ein Glück  Deins ist ein recht gutes Netzteil. Gäbe es das E10 nicht, würde man das bestimmt auch zwischendurch empfehlen.
@ lcuk: Hatte selbst eine kurze Zeit die Kombi aus Ti und E10 500W - geht. Selbst das E10 400W läuft mit der Ti  Hatte ich allerdings nur kurz zum testen im Einsatz und ich würde wohl auch nicht jede Ti daran hängen


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Eine GTX1080Ti hat 250W. Mit maximalem übertakten 300W.
Eine sehr schnelle CPU liegt bei rund 100W, mit stärkerem OC bei 150W.
Alle anderen Komponenten verbrauchen nicht nennenswert Strom, sagen wir großzügig 50W zusammen.

Im allerschlimmsten Worst Case, also Prime95+Furmark zusammen und auf Anschlag übertaktet schafft mans mit Gewalt aus einem solchen PC 500W rauszuholen - bei normalem Spielen wird man aber in aller Regel im Bereich 300-400W landen.

Kurz: 500W-Netzteile sind locker ausreichend für Spiele-Systeme mit 1080Ti. Aber butte GUTE Netzteile. Es gibt 400W-Netzteile die würden so ein System stemmen (wie das genannte E10) und es gibt 800W-Netzteile die so ein System nicht überleben. Es kommt auf völlig andere Dinge an als die Nennleistung - wie viel Watt das Gerät am Ende hat ist so ziemlich eine der unwichtigsten Informationen.


----------



## poiu (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Korrekt 500-550W sind ausreichend


----------



## _Heisenberg_ (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Viele Dank @incredible Alk und @Einwegkartoffel für die schnelle Rückmeldung. 

Da hat es sich  gelohnt in ein anscheinend gutes Netzteil investiert zu haben.

Rein aus Neugier welches Netzteil wäre zu empfehlen, wenn ich in Richtung Custom Wasserkühlung gehen würde?

Bei einer 1080 ti FE drängt sich das Thema ja bekanntlich auf����


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

So lange du keine harten Mods an der Karte machst um deren Powerlimiter auszuhebeln wird die Karte niemals mehr verbrauchen als 300W - egal wie du sie kühlst/taktest (durch bessere Kühlung wird Pascal eher sparsamer!). Entsprechend brauchts auch kein anderes Netzteil.

Erst bei harten Mods (Shunts lackieren usw) kann man da (deutlich) mehr rausholen was aber extrem ineffizient wird, sprih 200W mehr für 100 MHz und solche Späße. Bei solchen extremen Systemen bzw. OC mit hardmod von CPU und GPU würde man dann zu DarkPower, MaxTytan und SeasonicPrime in Größenordnungen von 850W greifen.


----------



## poiu (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Dein Netzteil hat noch Luft nach oben


----------



## _Heisenberg_ (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Vielen Dank für die lehrreichen Beiträge. 
Es scheint man ist vom Marketing der Hersteller mittlerweile so verblendet, dass man bei dem Thema Netzteile immer daran denkt:"Besser mehr oder zuviel Watt, als weniger"

Wünsche allen Beteiligten einen schönen Abend und natürlich ein erfolgreiches 2018.*♂️


----------



## Esinger (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

oder wer will kann bei alternate schon die straight power 11 bestellen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*



_Heisenberg_ schrieb:


> Nein, es ist dieses hier: Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


Dein Netzteil ist eines der besten auf dem Markt:
Luxus-Netzteile im Test: Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 hat harte Konkurrenz (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die Leistung reicht, wie schon mehrfach bestätigt. 
Alles gut so


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Januar 2018)

*Ist ein 600 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX Titan Z?*

Rein interessehalber: Welches Netzteil würdet ihr für eine GTX Titan Z nehmen, wieviel Strom frisst die? Ein Kumpel hat eine, ich würde die bei mir zum Vergleich mit der Titan X gerne einmal einbauen und testen. Auch weil ich selber noch nie ne Dual GPU oder SLI hatte.
Bei mir ist das Enermax Platimax 600W für die Stromversorgung zuständig.

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich für das Experiment auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen - der Unterbau fliegt in absehbarer Zeit sowieso raus und dann wird's eh Zeit für ein neues NT.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ist ein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX 1080  Ti?*

Die titan Z ist ja eine Multi GPU Karte.
Du kannst also ein Netzteil einplanen, was du auch für zwei Karten kaufen würdest.

Beim Platimax selbst ist das mit der Verdrahtung etwas blöd, wenn ich nicht irre.
Die PCIe Stecker laufen nur über eine Schiene.


----------

